# More smoked cheese



## cmayna (Jan 12, 2014)

Have been giving so much away, finally had to stop and smoke some more.

12 blocks of Jack, 6 of Mild Cheddar and 6 of Mozzi.   







Using my gasser but with the AMNPS as the only source of heat and smoke.  Smoked for 3.5 hours.  Chamber temp averaged 67*
























Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 12, 2014)

That's a lotta cheese!! Looks fantastic. Been meaning to make some mozzarella and smoke it for months now, just haven't gotten around to it. I bet it makes a great pizza.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

Very impressive! I still find it wild, every time one smokes cheese! (I've never done this). That looks so professional! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks great Craig.  I was just telling Amber I need to do some more.  With the new baby we will be hosting loads of family and it will go quick.

Leah, you can do it!  

Mel


----------

